# @Visit Manchester



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Lovely cars, great aircraft, and the building itself also is beautiful! kay:
> Thank you for showing, Leon!





Why-Why said:


> Interesting collection, Leon. An old market hall full of vintage planes and cars is a very appealing concept.


 thank you Silvia and Nicholas! museum of Science and Industry is a great place to have a day out, lots of different sections to visit. the highlight for us was the Air & Space Hall. great museum well worth a visit :cheers:




Skopje/Скопје;149996635 said:


> Very weird car (on the left).


Reva Electric Car



diddyD said:


> Nice ones.


thank you!


========================================



Liverpool Road Station is the Manchester terminus of the record-breaking Liverpool and Manchester Railway. Built by ambitious businessmen to link the factories of Manchester with the docks at Liverpool, the railway was an instant success. As the profits poured in, the pioneering project was copied all over the world. Soon, a vast network of iron rails covered the country triggering a transformation of technology and trade.

more:
Liverpool’s Lost Railway Heritage





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester I*



Eduarqui said:


> The museum and the railway station are great insights for itself, but cannot miss a comment about that painting with XIXth Century people working to do this world of railways, on previous page kay:


a good question Eduard, thank you! unfortunately I couldn't find any information about this mural on the wall.



yansa said:


> Thank you for this fine report, Leon, enjoyed it very much! kay:


I would not call this a 'report', nevertheless if you wish....  
you're very kind Silvia, thank you!



Why-Why said:


> There was an railway engine that could pull 27 coaches in 1835! Astonishing!


definitely!!! thank you Nicholas!



Gratteciel said:


> Manchester, Air and Space Hall is a very interesting museum. Great planes and old cars.
> I also liked Liverpool Road Station a lot.


thanks Robert! I really enjoyed kay:

https://www.msimanchester.org.uk/objects-and-stories/welcome-liverpool-road-station

http://www.culture24.org.uk/history-and-heritage/transport-and-industry/art459802


====================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester II*






































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester III*















































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Leon!
Good thing you've opened a thread especially for this great city.
Art, history and beauty everywhere ... I'm happy!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, somewhere on the half of the first page I just realized that I've already have seen the photos :lol: Never mind, they are great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Manchester, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Leongname said:


> I would not call this a 'report', nevertheless if you wish....
> you're very kind Silvia, thank you!


Travel report?  Don't forget that English is not my mother tongue, Leon.
You showed very nice impressions, that's for sure. 


*
Lovely pics again - what a cute scene! kay:






Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful shots, and nice exhibit of old cars.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Museum of Science and Industry I*



> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful pictures, Leon!
> ...


Manchester is a big city with many beautiful places. so I decided to make a separate thread for it. thanks guys! :cheers1:




yansa said:


> Travel report?
> Lovely pics again - what a cute scene! kay:


I'm so sorry Silvia! I just mean it's too oficial.... 

thanks a lot 


====================================






















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Museum of Science and Industry II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating industrial relics in the city where it all began.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you again for the flowers, Leon!  

Very interesting museum, and here are two of my favourites -
the big drum, and this hall with the fabulous ceiling! kay:





Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating industrial relics in the city where it all began.
> ...


Nicholas, Silvia :cheers1:


================================================
























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic new sets, Leon. 
Beautiful and very, very interesting!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots, like the character of the city.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous new sets, Leon! :applause: Let me just mention the funny pic with the four ladies and the one with red brick buildings and red chimney.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks *Silvia*! 


=========================

*Heaton Park I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Heaton Park II*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Heaton Park III
















































































*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This park must be very large! Nice shots of trees and of the two ravens (crows?), Leon! Why are the two birds so excited? At least it seems so.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Green and calm!
I loved that park.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Good memories of the hall, the lantern, the colonnade, the boating lake ... don't remember the ha-ha, though!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> This park must be very large!


Heaton Park is a municipal park ....., covering an area of over 600 acres. The park includes the grounds of a Grade I listed, neoclassical 18th century country house, Heaton Hall. WIKI.



yansa said:


> This park must be very large! Nice shots of trees and of the two ravens (crows?), Leon! Why are the two birds so excited? At least it seems so.


 🌼 thanks Silvia! I presume those crows are very happy to see many visitors with very delicious hamburgers and hotdogs ))) hahah



> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Green and calm!
> ...


Robert and Nicholas, thanks guys 🍻 🍻 


====================

*Manchester*










































*Back to Liverpool*



















































*Lime Street station*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos of Manchester and Liverpool, Leon!
That train looks very comfortable and modern.


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Incredible pictures around Oxford Road and Whitworth Street. The Manchester New Square and Kampus are looking fantastic.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you guys, much appreciated 🍻🍻



































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice set of pics☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update, Leon. Thank you!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks guys, much appreciated 🍻 🍻 🍻 


===================================












































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon!
Moving statue commemorating the hundredth anniversary of the end of the First World War. Transport in Manchester looks flawless!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Leon


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Robert*, *Christos*, 🍻 🍻 


======================



































































































​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow... so many great pictures, Leon!
The city looks amazing.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Gratteciel said:


> Wow... so many great pictures, Leon!
> The city looks amazing.


thanks Robert 🍻 MediaCityUK area is really great, my favourite place in the whole of Manchester.









































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Robert 🍻

===================


*The Trafford Centre*


































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

Manchester seems to get very little exposure outside of the UK, and I'm not sure why. Looks like an interesting, vibrant city!


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

Sorry, just realized we're not supposed to post replies in threads in this section. My apologies! 😬


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Leon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates if it possible


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Christos 🍻


===============












































































































​


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon  ...thanks btw


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Flattering shots of the Deansgate/Castlefield area.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, Leon. Thank you!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Blackley Forest Park*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Blackley Forest Park II*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Blackley Forest Park III*


































































































































































=============




























_Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)_
_Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)_
_Budapest (Hungary)_

_Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)_
_In Scotland_


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff Never been there myself.


----------

